

Video - Change your app design in realtime, from my website. - QuantumDoja
http://www.itheme.com

======
jordan_clark
This is a fine idea. I would expand it a bit more to include native UI
controls. I wish Apple would figure out a way to allow on the fly code changes
without having to push an update. THAT would be nice.

~~~
QuantumDoja
Hey Thanks for your comment,

If you have a look a the code, there is a whitelist of controls that you can
allow to be edited.

This is just the start really, I think being able to change images/CALayers
etc can be added in quite easily.

------
paulbennett
I watched the video and still have no real idea what this is or indeed what it
is meant to achieve.

Some written information, even just a general background would be useful.

~~~
QuantumDoja
Hi,

I live and work in the UK, my designer friend lives on the other side of the
world.

Whenever he has a new design for an app I'm making, he sends me the PSD files,
I cut them up, export the images, add them into the app, compile and send him
a new version of the app. Rinse & Repeat.

This is a crazy way of working. By allowing my designer friend to login to
itheme.com, he can create different layouts of my app and test them in
realtime.

I can then look at, and try out the different themes.

Thanks

Chris

